# webster dictionary



## squishles10 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a copy digitally for whomever wants it- problem is its 55 mb and I can't get it through most email or websites. Any suggestions?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 22, 2008)

My suggestion: Delete it to make more room for porn on your hard drive.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 22, 2008)

Aww you're sweet! It's on a CD though, so that's not a problem.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 22, 2008)

yousendit.com -

free trial service for up to 2GB. You just have to create an account. I used it to send webcam videos (couple hundred meg) of the youngun's to the grand'rents


----------

